# EXCITING POSSIBILITY FOR CAUSE OF LG! NEW!



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

*This hit every nail on the head for my symptoms and I genuinely believe I'm on to something! *

Have you had no success from diets/supplements and every single test you have seems to come back negative?
My parents called me crazy, all my test results seemed to say I'm completely fine and I was almost ignored, despite not being able to live my life due to constant embarrassment.

Well I came across someone on one of the thousands of topics relating to body odour who states he knew many people who reported these odour problems and it turned out they had heavy metal poisoning!

*Mercury poisoning to be exact!*

These can both be from exposure to things in our homes such as coal burning/batteries, certain foods we have eaten or more significantly DENTAL FILLINGS!

*SYMPTOMS:

COLITIS - INFLAMMATION OF THE LINING OF THE COLON.

DIARREA/CONSTIPATION.

MUSCLE WEAKNESS (ESPECIALLY IF IT EFFECTS OUR PELVIC FLOOR MUSCLES LEADING TO THE LG).

BAD BREATH.

LOSS OF SENSE OF SMELL (POTENTIALLY WEAKENS OUR SMELL AND MAYBE IT DISRUPTS OUR ABILITY TO SMELL THE LG).

WEIGHT LOSS.

IMPAIRMENT OF SPEECH (MUMBLING).

LACK OF COORDINATION OF WALKING.

EXCESSIVE SHYNESS/ANXIETY/DEPRESSION/EASILY ANGERED/MOOD SWINGS.

EXCESSIVE BLUSHING.

APATHY- LACK OF ENTHUSIASM.

CHRONIC TIREDNESS/FATIGUE.

INFLAMMATION OF NOSE.

FAINTNESS/ RINGING IN EARS. (IF IM IN A QUIET ROOM I CAN CLEARLY HEAR THIS RINGING).*

*INSOMNIA. (DIFFICULTY SLEEPING).*

This could potentially be the hidden problem to our issues, it has turned us into shy, awkward, boring and bad hygienic people and we can get past this!

There are cures for metal poisoning (Liquid Clinoptilolite). We have just been thrown into a bin called IBS by doctors and brain washed into trying endless diets and victuals which are just keeping our hopes alive encase it is infact IBS.

*Read more about:*
http://www.medicinenet.com/mercury_poisoning/page3.htm

http://www.dentalwellness4u.com/layperson/symptoms.html

Please leave your comments and thoughts, I have had this for 3 years and can genuinely say this is the most confident I have ever been into resolving my issues and getting back to my life! I have only just read through all the symptom pages of mercury poisoning and was quick to share this with you all, I am yet to speak to my doctors about this. Thankyou for reading!


----------



## jeffb7 (Nov 9, 2015)

mylifeisover,

finding your post gives me hope! I will look forward to seeing your reply to my question as EVERYONE seems to know the answer, but NO ONE will actually post the answer.

My question is, "Do you know where I can still still purchase the "brown bottle" of Perdiem Granuels?"

It may not be pertinent to you at first, but I suffer with many of the same symptoms as you.

That product seems to be mentioned on many websites, but no one will say where I can place an order, or where I can purchase it at a store somewhere.

It was the only thing that ever SAVED me in the past thirty five years, and here I go again!

Praying for you,

jeffb7


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

I would not rush into buying anything online as I do have a terrible feeling many people try to scam.

Best suggestion would be to consult a doctor, explain how it all links together and see what their opinion is. It may be worth while looking into removing dental fillings which contain mercury.

Around the time my symptoms got unbelievably worse was when I got my first filling at age 16. However I'm unsure if I had leaky gas prior to this, I know I only realised it around that time.


----------



## bartecheck (Jan 22, 2016)

You can test for poisoning with your hair.


----------

